# Juicing Fast with a Protein Supplement??



## Dr.Mike (Apr 12, 2013)

I want to make this quick and painless a thread as possible.  I have found hundreds of threads using the search looking for my answer but nothing specific to the way I want to loose my weight.

Back story:  In 2004 I had two broken legs, ankle and a broken back.  After lots of so called healing I was on my way back to Iraq with a new unit.  When I came home that last time, I ran my second Ultra Marathon.  At 5'10" and 190lbs I was a bit chubby (By BB show standards) but almost in the best shape ever minus the pain.  After I got out I was plagued by injuries, PTSD/depression and pure laziness.
*
I'm going to go extreme with my diet and do a Juice fast* but I'd like to add a protein shake daily to sustain a workout regimen.  Since Bodybuilders are really the kings of nutrition I figured I'd ask your input about the best way to do it.  *Could anyone suggest a cycle along with telling me the best low sugar protein powder and other supplements you think I should be taking.*  I'm thinking of a 30 day fast, w/ a 15 day recovery and another 30 day fast.  I want to alternate light cardio and lifting every day.

I'm going off all my anti-inflammatories, no caffeine, (no drugs of any kind) and the only thing I'll be eating is fresh juices.

I realize this may ruin any muscle that I have but @300lbs of humiliation, I have to do something drastic without pills and w/o surgery.  I'm still young, there's no reason to be this fat.


----------



## Swfl (Apr 13, 2013)

Ok so to answer the question here is my input. I have done this. Get ahold of protien factory, call them and ask for Alex(the owner) talk to him about raw unflavored powder he has lots of it... It's cheap under 7-8/lb has nothing in it but whey well basically but whey might not be the way to go for you, you might benefit more form casein or monster V..Get some 5-10lbs to start should set you up nicely, tell him what you want to do and he will help ya out wit the right kind. 


Then go to amazon or online and search out bcaa's for the best price you can find. Get a bunch. If you can find it in raw powder get about a kilo(3.? Lbs) do your homework on this one one site (pure bulk.com sells it for about $80/kg I've seen it pre packaged and on sale at other sited for $29.99. mix this in with all of your drinks juice and protien... This will help prevent muscle wasting.  At your bf and size you should stay away from fat burners and gear until at least until you get down to about 15% bf. stick with your plan and get as active as you can.

good luck


----------



## heavylifting1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Swfl said:


> Ok so to answer the question here is my input. I have done this. Get ahold of protien factory, call them and ask for Alex(the owner) talk to him about raw unflavored powder he has lots of it... It's cheap under 7-8/lb has nothing in it but whey well basically but whey might not be the way to go for you, you might benefit more form casein or monster V..Get some 5-10lbs to start should set you up nicely, tell him what you want to do and he will help ya out wit the right kind.
> 
> 
> Then go to amazon or online and search out bcaa's for the best price you can find. Get a bunch. If you can find it in raw powder get about a kilo(3.? Lbs) do your homework on this one one site (pure bulk.com sells it for about $80/kg I've seen it pre packaged and on sale at other sited for $29.99. mix this in with all of your drinks juice and protien... This will help prevent muscle wasting.  At your bf and size you should stay away from fat burners and gear until at least until you get down to about 15% bf. stick with your plan and get as active as you can.
> ...




I suggest the same I also suggest you keep us updated. I also suggest that you do cardio train very intense and do not look back.


----------



## Dr.Mike (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks for the help.  I'll give him a call on Monday and get to ordering.    I'll keep everyone updated as I go.


----------



## Dr.Mike (Apr 15, 2013)

I found some whey and bcaa a few days ago that were pure unflavored.  ..holy crap bcaa is nasty.  I've been juicing for 2 days and boy am I hungry and gassy.  

I went to the gym tonight and weighed myself at 325.  I know I shouldn't have lifted so hard tonight but I wanted a cold bench max.  I haven't been to the gym in several months.  Bench press max after 3 sets of 15 reps @ 135 was 275x2.  

I know bench isn't a be all/end all of strength health but it's a measurement I thought would give me a good number (Legs are always so fickle) to see if I lose much strength.  Probably more of a mental thing than anything.


----------



## blergs. (Apr 16, 2013)

Dr.Mike said:


> I want to make this quick and painless a thread as possible.  I have found hundreds of threads using the search looking for my answer but nothing specific to the way I want to loose my weight.
> 
> Back story:  In 2004 I had two broken legs, ankle and a broken back.  After lots of so called healing I was on my way back to Iraq with a new unit.  When I came home that last time, I ran my second Ultra Marathon.  At 5'10" and 190lbs I was a bit chubby (By BB show standards) but almost in the best shape ever minus the pain.  After I got out I was plagued by injuries, PTSD/depression and pure laziness.
> *
> ...



what your lookign to do wont fix your issue with diet. if your thyroid is normal (should get blood tests) then your diet needs to be fixed for LONG TERM , a fast wont do much buch clean out some crap, I would suggest carbcycleing for fatloss . and AVOID too much fresh juice, its still sugar...

A crash diet type thing is why most never work, peopel cant stick to it because it IS asinine and unrealistic.  like the 2 cookie a dat diet, or the two apples a day diet and soomany other stupid diets.

FILL up on LOTS of steemed fresh veggies, full of fiber, make your plate 80% veggies and DONT put them in butter or fat.  do that 3 meals a day , snack on nuts. you DONT want to avoid fat! you want to avoid toomany carbs AND extra calories.  add oliv oil to your protein drinks and food, FRESH olive oil.



anyway good luck man!


----------



## heavylifting1 (Apr 16, 2013)

So have you started yet? keep us updated maybe keep a log so we can help you.


----------



## Dr.Mike (Apr 16, 2013)

I have started.  I should have said the I'm hoping to keep the goal of 70% greens and fresh juiced fruit for energy every day.  The thing I'm doing different with this diet is I'm adding a couple supplements to help resist the degradation of what little muscle I have left to avoid the "Skeletor effect".  This is a FAST and I'm aware of the negatives.  

I'm at the point where dieting is too brutal for to little effect.  My body has went from Active lifting, Marathons and Ultra Marathons to a big bag of poop that hurts to lay down or to get up on more days.  The purpose of this fast is to shock my system and get the ball rolling in the fastest way possible.  Mentally I need to see results or I'm afraid I may fail.  I completely understand the need to get eating under control and I will incorporate a healthy recovery plan after it.


----------



## heavylifting1 (Apr 16, 2013)

I am glad that you have already started. Now remember keep us updated so we know how your doing.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 17, 2013)

I tried doing a juice fast and I failed at it. Lacked energy, stamina, and I got tired of having soft serve baby shits. I thought about adding in protein as well. I've lost 38 pounds in a couple months by just eating clean food. Lots of chicken, fish, eggs, jasmine rice, and still doing a daily juice of fruit and veggies. About 50/50 on the fruit veggies. I'd eat more raw veggies but just had a procedure on my small intestine and cannot eat high fiber diet for another few weeks. When I can I'll probably cut back on juicing and the rice and add in more fresh cooked veggies. In the future I'm going to make most of my juicing strictly wheatgrass and maybe a few planned juices through the week as I enjoy them and see no harm in it.


----------



## Dr.Mike (Apr 17, 2013)

8lbs of Poo and crud so far, lol.  I'm still a little swollen up and hobbling a bit but I have good expectations.  I had too much fruit juice today but after the first 32oz of Kale, ginger & carrot it was tough to swallow anything but water or fruit juice.  Tonight's dinner was sweet potatoes, strawberries & a little spinach.  I feel a little flushed but no headache.

My wife and I Organized the Kitchen yesterday putting everything in it's place so the Kitchen doesn't feel like a Fat factory anymore.  She's happy that I'm not practically forcing her to eat out all the time anymore.  How she hasn't gained weight living with me is a mystery.  She said she's even feeling a little bit healthier from eating at home for just the last few days.

We have a 2 year old that by far has the best eating habits of all of us.  I knew I had to do something a long time ago, but when I heard my two year old say, "Get Daddies Diet Coke" when we pulled into drive thru I got a little kick in the butt.  


I know this diet and thread from a noobie-nobody on the Forum (at this point) means very little but I'm going to accomplish my mission.   I'd like to look back at the thread in a year and see what I've learned and the mistakes I've made.  Hopefully by then I'll be lifting full time and running again.  Once I make a little progress I'll post some photos to keep a record.


----------



## Dr.Mike (Apr 19, 2013)

Well, I spent most of last night in an Emergency treatment center after nearly passing out at the gym.  My sinuses are infected and the Migraines are worse than I've ever felt.  At first I thought it was just my allergies since the pollen here near the coast of Virginia is off the charts.  It's been one thing after another since last week.  I don't take antibiotics so I'm in for a few more days of heck.  

I decided to stop the Fast for now.  I'm still drinking fresh juice greens & fruit for most of my meals.  Last nights dinner was late but ended up being some baked garlic/Pepper Chicken and steamed broccoli, spinach & mushrooms.  I'm snacking on Granadas and oranges today.  I'm drinking plenty of water.  

No extra sugars other than from the fruit, no dairy, no Soda and other junk.  

I'll keep updating.  I'm down 13lbs of gunk so far even being sick.


*TrojanMan60563 *  I've got plenty of energy so that's great but since I'm sick, I'm fighting the balance of enough exercise and too much.



What would you guys do for weight monitoring at my size, would you use a weight scale or a measuring tape?


----------



## heavylifting1 (Apr 21, 2013)

You really need to stick to this diet. 3 months from now you will be happy you did. So really I mean it stick to this diet!


----------



## Z82 (Apr 21, 2013)

1.5 years ago i was 330 lbs. This is what I did.

60 day fast with 3 or 4 x a week cardio and body weight exercises. 

A.M. juice
1 grapefruit.
2 oranges
1 lemon
4 carrots
1 ginger root slice 
Although this is sugary it is also alkalizing and acidic which helps burn fat and clean adrenals.

3 more juices spread through out the day consisting of this.

4 leaves of kale
4 celery stalks
1 green apple
1/2 cucumber
1 lemon
1 ginger root slice

I went from 330lbs @ 33bf% to 241lbs and 26% bf. Since then I put on water/food/muscle weight and hit the gym very hard. Ive gone up to 260 lbs @22% bf. 

I lost a lot of strength but it came back to me very fast and I feel it was worth it. Im now on track to lose 40lbs in the next three months using a calorie deficit along with cardio 4 x a week @45 minutes and weights 3 x a week. 

I think a juice fast is good for everyone, depending on your goals you can decide your length and plan. I didnt even take a multi vitamin when I did it. I will forever do at least a 7-10 day detox every year.

I think if you decide to do it again it would be a great idea.


----------



## Dr.Mike (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks for the support guys.  I'm going to stick with it.  I spent today hackin up a lung and mostly sitting at my desk sipping on Oj.  Great way to start a diet, lol sick.  I hope to be on the juice bandwagon by Tuesday.  

At 330lbs I don't really have a Pound Goal for the Juice fast.  I'll take whatever it'll net.  My end goal is going to be 180 ish when all is said & done.  (Eating a normal diet again.)


----------



## vassille (Apr 21, 2013)

Look into doing a long term low carb. It works and once you become a fat burner instead of sugar you will see the difference. Carb cycling is ok but low carb long term approach is much better especially (and Im guessing since I dont know you) that you very carb sensitive judging by the amount of weight you have gained. Gotta keep your insulin release very stable and low.


----------



## heavylifting1 (Apr 22, 2013)

Dr.Mike said:


> Thanks for the support guys.  I'm going to stick with it.  I spent today hackin up a lung and mostly sitting at my desk sipping on Oj.  Great way to start a diet, lol sick.  I hope to be on the juice bandwagon by Tuesday.
> 
> At 330lbs I don't really have a Pound Goal for the Juice fast.  I'll take whatever it'll net.  My end goal is going to be 180 ish when all is said & done.  (Eating a normal diet again.)



If you are 300lbs I would like to see you come around and get shredded. Keep up with this diet it will transform you. Then their are all sorts of anabolics out there to really sculpt you. Stick with it I mean it.


----------



## mastamixin (May 23, 2013)

I had used IF to drop some weight and would train fasted with no issues.  I basically didn't eat for 20 hrs and have two meals in a four hour window.  the weight did come off rather quickly.


----------

